# Best sim card/internet for Morocco



## jonegood

Hi

We re off to Morocco next February but need to keep in contact with business emails and accept some phonecalls.

We ve allready got a kindle 3g and a wifi antennae and previously bought local sims in other countries. 

Does anyone have a reccomendation for a reasonably priced reliable network for morocco? 

Thanks
Jon


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

If I remember correctly there are two providers. Some reckon Maroc Telecom give a better reception over a wider area, but I've not heard anyone say the other one isn't OK, can't remember the name sorry.

I got a dongle with sim from their branch in Assilah, which is a nice first stop from the ferry, I just needed my passport as ID. I was told a Euro dongle won't work, but I didn't try since theirs was cheap enough, theres usually some offer on. Top up cards for data are available just about everywhere.

http://wikimapia.org/21058775/fr/Agence-Maroc-Telecom-Assilah

Look for the huge red and white antenna one road back from the beach, north end of town, near where the "aire" is, the guardian will help if you want 

I'm sure theres more if you search this forum section


----------



## Addie

I would vote for Maroc Telecom over Meditel or Imwi. Their coverage is better (although Imwi is great if you're sticking to the coast). £15 for a months 'unlimited' internet (fair usage policy, slows after 400Mb daily).

Packages may have changed in the last year, but this is a summary from when we were there:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/01/morocco-3g-internet-dongle-maroc.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## celticspirit

Hi we are in Morocco now and I am using the Maroc Telecom dongle. It was 200 dirhams (£14.70 ) for one month including the dongle and you can top it up after the month. Maroc Telecom shops are in most towns. Campsite wifi is available but the signal is not reliable. We are at Erg Chebbi and the coverage with the dongle is fine. We are parked at Auberge Les Roches in Merzouga, parking for 14 motorhomes, very good personal service . If you get down this way please check it out.


----------



## OurTour

We took Addie's advice and used a Maroc telecom dongle when we were there earlier this year, it works really well in all locations apart from one night when we were in an oasis in the desert (effectively a huge crack in the earth), but we climbed out of the oasis and got a signal!

It's cheap and you can unlock the dongle and use it in other countries when you get back.

We bought ours from the shop in Martil (if you're going clockwise it's the first big town from Tangier Med port).

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/africa-were-in/

Cheers

Julie


----------



## delfy

*maroc telecom dongle*

Will I need to have a wifi antenna or router in or on the van if I buy a 3G dongle?


----------



## OurTour

Hi Delfy

We had the 3G dongle plugged straight into our laptop and didn't need anything else. 

On a couple of occasions when the signal was a bit weak we used a cable to enable us to 'dangle the dongle' out of a window or skylight. 

If you want to use other devices on the internet in addition to your laptop you might need to install an application which lets you share the connection - we use something called Connectify. As you're not using wifi you won't need an antenna (the dongle uses the mobile phone network) or a router.

Cheers

Julie


----------



## celticspirit

Hi still in Morocco, we have been down as far as Dakhla in the Western Sahara and the Maroc Telaecom dongle still worked there. Had limited acess on the way there and back at Foum el Oued, but other than that fine all the way through Morocco. Only 3 weeks to go until we leave but will def be back later on in the year, Beautiful country, friendly people, amazing landscape.


----------



## tonka

I bought one of these for my trip.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HUAWEI-E5..._Mobile_Broadband_Devices&hash=item2c6b18c8ce

As recommended I went to Asilah as my first stop and found the Maroc telecom shop. Guy there sorted me a sim card, unlimited for 1 month 200dh.. Less than £16... Working a treat all week, I am accessing it via my ipad but several others travelling with me are also logging on to it for access as it will accept 5 connections.
Using Facetime to chat with my grandkids and been real good.. Others bought another brand of dongle and sim card from another Moroccan telephone company and getting varied reception...


----------



## oldtart

Steve-thanks for the info.

We have an iPad. Could we buy a SIM card in France or Spain and use it there in this device or would this be an expensive way of accessing the Internet and using FaceTime to communicate with our daughter while away.

We use the 3mifi in the Uk.

Val


----------



## tonka

oldtart said:


> Steve-thanks for the info.
> 
> We have an iPad. Could we buy a SIM card in France or Spain and use it there in this device or would this be an expensive way of accessing the Internet and using FaceTime to communicate with our daughter while away.
> 
> We use the 3mifi in the Uk.
> 
> Val


In theory yes.. But I think it's harder to get a short term pay as you go sim even if you can get one at all.. I have not looked into it as yet.
I have a vodaphone dongle for UK so will remove the sim and start using it in the MiFi as it's much easier with the ipad. I also connect my iphone to the MiFi and then use Skype to make calls back to UK landlines.. As it's rechargable you can even put it in your pocket and walk about with it..


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, Steve.

Yes. We find the 3 mifi very useful. There are few places where we can't get a signal in the Uk. I had a Vodafone dongle and wasn't happy with it. 

It 's working great here on the CC site in Edinburgh.

Val


----------



## delfy

*E5331 Mifi*

Not very tekkie, but do I have to have a contract to use one of these or do I just get a pay as you go sim for each country that we go to?


----------



## jedi

All you need to know here:

http://www.motorhomewifi.com/

I am using unlocked dongle with Europa sim. You can use it in 33 countries across EU. PAYG and about £1.60 for 100mb each day you use it. Credit not lost if topped-up within 364 days.

In Morocco:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/01/morocco-3g-internet-dongle-maroc.html

Hope this is useful,

Jed

PS Adam, do I get commission ? :lol:


----------



## tonka

*Re: E5331 Mifi*



delfy said:


> Not very tekkie, but do I have to have a contract to use one of these or do I just get a pay as you go sim for each country that we go to?


The links given by Jedi are very useful, followed the advise myself.
If your coming to Morocco get an unlocked MiFi off ebay. 
Print the info off from the section of Addys tour as well for any required settings.
Once here find a Maroc Telecom shop and take your equipment in with you. No contract but you will need your passport as ID. 200dh (£16) for 1 month unlimited, you can top up later if needed.. Works best early morning and evening in some areas. I am on my last day now for connection but heading for Spain tomorrow, been fantastic connection. We have done facetime back home off the ipad everyday. As the MiFi can be shared, several people travelling with us have also been able to use it..

Going to look for a sim card for Spain next week. Been told to try Yoigo.


----------

